# You should opt in to the driver protection insurance



## Veju (Apr 17, 2017)

We are getting a $.04 raise to help purchase drive protection insurance if we choose. The limits are pretty good and $0 deductible seems like a no brainer. $.04/mi will add very little to earnings but the medical expense coverage alone makes this worth signing up for. 

Anyone else's thoughts?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

isnt this only available in certain areas?


----------



## Veju (Apr 17, 2017)

I believe it's in most if not every market through Aon insurance. It's $.0375/mile and covers:

$500/w max in lost earnings for short term disability
$1,000,000 limit on medical expenses with No deductible
$150,000 life insurance

You'd be doing yourself a disservice in not enrolling.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Veju said:


> I believe it's in most if not every market through Aon insurance. It's $.0375/mile and covers:
> 
> $500/w max in lost earnings for short term disability
> $1,000,000 limit on medical expenses with No deductible
> ...


Did you read the entire policy and underwriting rules or are your findings just from the advertisement email?


----------



## Veju (Apr 17, 2017)

I've read most of it, I am a licensed insurance agent. The only thing I didn't like in the policy is the disability is 90 days (standard for short term) but covers only 50% of your average weekly income. But for full timers, it may be the difference between living and being on the street.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

If they are paying 4 cents extra per mile than it's worth it. If not it isn't. For new drivers that see they are paid say 99 instead of 95 minus 25% it may not be worth it. 


4 cents every mile is a lot of money. that's almost 8% of the per mileage pay in some cities.


----------



## Veju (Apr 17, 2017)

Lee239 said:


> If they are paying 4 cents extra per mile than it's worth it. If not it isn't. For new drivers that see they are paid say 99 instead of 95 minus 25% it may not be worth it.
> 
> 4 cents every mile is a lot of money. that's almost 8% of the per mileage pay in some cities.


And when that driver gets in a wreck and accumulates a 1/4 million in medical bills that $4 extra every 100 miles is going to be peanuts. Uber's zone calculator shows the mile rate is increasing to help drivers pay for it, at least for sarasota.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Altanta rates went up per mile. Some drivers are showing the net increase of 4c a mile, some are not. Neither had opted in. So not sure if its been perfected yet and i havent driven since the changes.


----------



## Tihstae (Jan 31, 2017)

Veju said:


> I've read most of it, I am a licensed insurance agent. The only thing I didn't like in the policy is the disability is 90 days (standard for short term) but covers only 50% of your average weekly income. But for full timers, it may be the difference between living and being on the street.


Is that 50% of your weekly Uber income? If so, this might be a no brainer for full time Uberers but for a part timer it is crap.


----------



## Veju (Apr 17, 2017)

Tihstae said:


> Is that 50% of your weekly Uber income? If so, this might be a no brainer for full time Uberers but for a part timer it is crap.


For part timers, the medical limits are the seller. Those with families, the life insurance is a seller.


----------



## dolllarchaser (Oct 12, 2015)

Is the premium paid deductible as a business expense?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Tihstae said:


> Is that 50% of your weekly Uber income? If so, this might be a no brainer for full time Uberers but for a part timer it is crap.


Forgive my ignorance, but how do I opt in?

I'm a part timer, so maybe this isnt for me. But I would like to look into it.


----------



## Tihstae (Jan 31, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Forgive my ignorance, but how do I opt in?
> 
> I'm a part timer, so maybe this isnt for me. But I would like to look into it.


Not available in California.










From: https://www.uber.com/info/180-days/control-your-earnings/


----------



## Veju (Apr 17, 2017)

dolllarchaser said:


> Is the premium paid deductible as a business expense?


That's a question for a tax pro. No idea.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

dolllarchaser said:


> Is the premium paid deductible as a business expense?


Only if the amount paid is included in your revenue. And with Uber, you never know. 
That is actually a very intelligent question you asked. Uber's tactics have been unethical in the past. Uber was "mistakenly" over charging NYC Uber drivers for taxes and collecting extra monies. There is actually a lawsuit against Uber about this. So just double check all your pay statements for proper accounting.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Tihstae said:


> Is that 50% of your weekly Uber income? If so, this might be a no brainer for full time Uberers but for a part timer it is crap.


$100 per week minimum/$500 per week max. Covers online and drive to pick up miles too. Charges are based on paid miles only.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Tihstae said:


> Not available in California.


That figures.
Our f***ing communist state gov't that believes that EVERYTHING good should come from the gov't. And the pablum puking liberals in LA, San Francisco and Sacramento that buy into that stupid sh*t. 
I don't get to make the decisions about my health care, insurance, children's education or just about any thing else. 
Gov. Brown, Nancy Pelosi and Dianne Feinstein will let me know what I need.

Do we still get the bump in fare? Or do I need a note from Maxine Waters?
Communists and traitors, every one of them. 
At least Putin is honest about what and who he is.

** deep breath **
** end rant **


----------



## Veju (Apr 17, 2017)

Lol^


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Did you read the entire policy and underwriting rules or are your findings just from the advertisement email?


_*EXACTLY*_ . . .



Veju said:


> I believe it's in most if not every market through Aon insurance. It's $.0375/mile and covers:
> 
> $500/w max in lost earnings for short term disability
> $1,000,000 limit on medical expenses with No deductible
> ...


What's the insurance company's name?


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

circle1 said:


> _*EXACTLY*_ . . .
> 
> What's the insurance company's name?


It sounds to me that this new opt in insurance is very close to a workers comp policy. Watch for the phrases "paid up to, covered up to, insured up to and benefits up to" in the policy.


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> That figures.
> Our f***ing communist state gov't that believes that EVERYTHING good should come from the gov't. And the pablum puking liberals in LA, San Francisco and Sacramento that buy into that stupid sh*t.
> I don't get to make the decisions about my health care, insurance, children's education or just about any thing else.
> Gov. Brown, Nancy Pelosi and Dianne Feinstein will let me know what I need.
> ...


The California Democratic Dictatorship / The People's Republic of California



SEAL Team 5 said:


> It sounds to me that this new opt in insurance is very close to a workers comp policy. Watch for the phrases "paid up to, covered up to, insured up to and benefits up to" in the policy.


Mm, hm . . . wonder if it does or does not pay on top of other insurance, or will it still hork-up the benefits regardless??


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

circle1 said:


> The California Democratic Dictatorship / The People's Republic of California


Wasn't there a big to do with that Calexit? I thought CA residents wanted to succeed and be on their own. The only Calexit I've seen is the Raiders leaving Oakland in 2 years for Vegas.



circle1 said:


> Mm, hm . . . wonder if it does or does not pay on top of other insurance, or will it still hork-up the benefits regardless??


Insurance and Uber go together like Love and ISIS.


----------



## TaroTeaFan (Jun 19, 2017)

It's also important to have the ride-sharing endorsement! We've a big proportion of time that we don't have PAX on our car.


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Wasn't there a big to do with that Calexit? I thought CA residents wanted to succeed and be on their own. The only Calexit I've seen is the Raiders leaving Oakland in 2 years for Vegas.


Interesting note on that; don't recall the source (Internet search?), but at the time I read the article it sounded credible . . . . turns out the people who started that Calexit took up residence in (wait for it . . .) _Russia_!


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

circle1 said:


> Interesting note on that; don't recall the source (Internet search?), but at the time I read the article it sounded credible . . . . turns out the people who started that Calexit took up residence in (wait for it . . .) _Russia_!


Now that's funny! Were they _Put in _Russia on their own? Now that's a crappy joke.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Only if the amount paid is included in your revenue. And with Uber, you never know.
> That is actually a very intelligent question you asked. Uber's tactics have been unethical in the past. Uber was "mistakenly" over charging NYC Uber drivers for taxes and collecting extra monies. There is actually a lawsuit against Uber about this. So just double check all your pay statements for proper accounting.


not only that, they made the drivers pay the sales tax out of their earnings.


----------



## kevink (Apr 18, 2016)

I tried opting in, but the "purchase" button doesn't work - seems to be a dead link of sorts. Tried it in two different browsers with the same result. Anyone else experienced this?


----------



## Veju (Apr 17, 2017)

One beacon insurance.

Try emailing [email protected]


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

Veju said:


> I've read most of it, I am a licensed insurance agent. The only thing I didn't like in the policy is the disability is 90 days (standard for short term) but covers only 50% of your average weekly income. But for full timers, it may be the difference between living and being on the street.


50% is better than nothing. I am doing it more for the life insurance part to help take care of kids.

Houston is getting 6 cents more so its a no brainer. I am still getting paid a tad bit more. (of course this was done on purpose)

4 cents when you add it all up is a lot of money. But why not?



SEAL Team 5 said:


> Only if the amount paid is included in your revenue. And with Uber, you never know.
> That is actually a very intelligent question you asked. Uber's tactics have been unethical in the past. Uber was "mistakenly" over charging NYC Uber drivers for taxes and collecting extra monies. There is actually a lawsuit against Uber about this. So just double check all your pay statements for proper accounting.


Like

Its obvious Uber will be making a killing from this otherwise why would they even do it in the first place? You should be checking every trip anyways.


----------



## NGOwner (Nov 15, 2016)

kevink said:


> I tried opting in, but the "purchase" button doesn't work - seems to be a dead link of sorts. Tried it in two different browsers with the same result. Anyone else experienced this?


Yes, this exact same thing is happening to me.

[NG]Owner


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

circle1 said:


> Interesting note on that; don't recall the source (Internet search?), but at the time I read the article it sounded credible . . . . turns out the people who started that Calexit took up residence in (wait for it . . .) _Russia_!


Now, they want to split the state into north and south.
North Cali would be called Jefferson.
None of that shit is gunna happen, but it would be a good idea. California is very large geographically. Northern Cali is very conservative in our politics, but are routinely outvoted by the communists in the big cities.
A look at a blue/red map of the state shows that the communist counties are along the coast (surf's up dude) and the capitalist counties are inland.


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> Now, they want to split the state into north and south.
> North Cali would be called Jefferson.
> None of that shit is gunna happen, but it would be a good idea. California is very large geographically. Northern Cali is very conservative in our politics, but are routinely outvoted by the communists in the big cities.
> A look at a blue/red map of the state shows that the communist counties are along the coast (surf's up dude) and the capitalist counties are inland.


Over the next 50 years or so we're going to see the US carved-up . . .


----------



## Veju (Apr 17, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> Now, they want to split the state into north and south.
> North Cali would be called Jefferson.
> None of that shit is gunna happen, but it would be a good idea. California is very large geographically. Northern Cali is very conservative in our politics, but are routinely outvoted by the communists in the big cities.
> A look at a blue/red map of the state shows that the communist counties are along the coast (surf's up dude) and the capitalist counties are inland.


Deer hunting with Jesus


----------



## NGOwner (Nov 15, 2016)

kevink said:


> I tried opting in, but the "purchase" button doesn't work - seems to be a dead link of sorts. Tried it in two different browsers with the same result. Anyone else experienced this?





NGOwner said:


> Yes, this exact same thing is happening to me.
> 
> [NG]Owner


Is this still happening to anyone? I can't enroll.

[NG]Owner


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

The 4 cents per mile is my profit. Hahahaha they just had to make it 4 cents.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Your other option is to go through someone like Aflac,

You can bundle an on the job injury deal with a life insurance plan, i'm paying like $60 something a month for mine.

If your doing uber/lyft/amazon/postmates/drug smuggling it would make a lot more sense to just have one that covers you all the time.


----------



## Sub Guy (Sep 22, 2016)

Folks,
Not saying whether this is worth it or not but READ THE MESSAGE - KNOW WHAT YOU ARE Agreeing to.

The memo says the insurance will COST you $.04/mi. To HELP with that COST, they are going to raise your per mile rate SLIGHTLY, (they will tell you how much in a FUTURE announcement - probably not set by the insurance company UNTIL they see how many sign up!)

Know that this WILL cost you some of your earnings! Doesn't mean it is not worth it but don't think they are raising your rate to fully cover the cost. Also, has anyone read the full agreement and if so can you address the following concern? I "suspect" they will charge you for the miles you drive while in driver mode, while your increased fare rate only is in effect while you have a Pax in the car. Again, I suspect this, I have not seen it and am not sure of this, but I don't have a lot of trust in UBER. Can anyone who HAS read the agreement confirm or deny my fear?


----------



## Tihstae (Jan 31, 2017)

I have not seen the agreement but I believe that I read elsewhere that the charge was for rider miles as Uber does not track our non rider miles. If they did, they could give us a lot better tax deduction look that what we have to do now.

In CA, we just got the insurance notice. And the per mile rate that we get paid in my area went up $0.045/mile (4.5 cents).


----------



## Sub Guy (Sep 22, 2016)

Uber doesn't "Give" you a tax deduction. You are totally responsible for your taxes including quarterly estimated payments if you make enough money. Other than producing a 1099 at the end of the year Uber does nothing tax wise.......if they did withholdings and such you would be an employee and due benefits etc.


----------

